# Sheepshead limit and one keeper red



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hit the water at 6 this morning. It was a little bit chilly but all in all felt great out in the canoe. Hit a few spots that I know hold sheepshead heavy this time of year. I was fishing fiddler crabs on a carolina rig...12 lb suffix mono, 1/2 oz egg weight,swivel, 18 inch leader (seaguar 20lb fluorocarbon), and a #2 kahle hook. Caught 3 sheepshead at the first spot, caught a stud at my second spot, then hit a local bridge and picked up 9 more sheepshead...of which three were thrown back. I had only bought 2 dozen fiddlers so after running out i decided to tie on a marsh works shad(bone white) on a 1/2 oz straight lead jig head. I worked the pilings and managed to hook up and lose a nice flounder trying to bass flip him into my canoe. He may have been 17 or so inches...none the less i lost a flounder. Shortly after that i got a strike and then my line started to peel. I ended up landing a perfect size red for the table...right at 20 inches. After a little over 3 hours I had my fix and the hunger started to set in, so I decided to call it a morning and head to the house for some fish, cheese grits and eggs. Tight lines...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the report. If you ever find yourself with too many sheepies to clean, I'm sure there are plenty of us willing to help out for a small fee


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats how ya do it!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a mess of fish right there, awesome!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

wow - great report and great day! I do not want to know your spot but could you give me an idea of someplace similar to it water wise? I ask because I am curious how brave one can get in a canoe around here. Thanks.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Report. 


Thanks. 


.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed report. I love some sheepies!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

osborne311 said:


> wow - great report and great day! I do not want to know your spot but could you give me an idea of someplace similar to it water wise? I ask because I am curious how brave one can get in a canoe around here. Thanks.


 I canoed bait out to the channel at pickens, thats not brave, maybe along the lines of stupidity, lol. I would check tides. If you are a capable canoer, i would say, near about anywhere the yaks go?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's the kind of report that's a pleasure to read! Great job.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome Day! Awesome Catch! And again 1 Awesome Report! Thank's brosx001!!


----------

